# monstercrab boilie mischung???



## Carpcatcher177 (27. August 2007)

ich wollte jez endlich mal probieren boilies selber zu machen!
kann mir jemand ein komplettes rezept geben!
ich will am liebsten monstercrap machen!
evtl. mit Robin red???

danke für eure antworten

Grüßlings Phil


----------



## punkarpfen (27. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

Monstercrap ist ein Flavour, dass du in alle Mixe rühren kannst. Soll es ein einfacher oder ein umfangreicher Mix sein? 
PS: Achte auf gute Belüftung! Bei Monstercrap Boilies hört bei vielen Nichtanglern das Verständnis auf. :m


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

jo also es soll ein rezept sein wo irgendeiner schon mit erfahrungen gemacht hat!

@punkarpfen:

wenn du eins kennst.....kannste mir das schonmal geben!
ich habe das noch nie gemacht also kannste mir auch sagen wie viele eier da auf wie viele kilos kommen??


----------



## Luigi 01 (27. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Monstercrap ist ein Flavour, dass du in alle Mixe rühren kannst. Soll es ein einfacher oder ein umfangreicher Mix sein?
> PS: Achte auf gute Belüftung! *Bei Monstercrap Boilies hört bei* *vielen Nichtanglern das Verständnis auf*. :m


 

Das hast aber nett gesagt, habe auch oft den Eindruck das manche glauben je mehr es stinkt um so besser ist es!

Obwohl ich fische ich die Richtung auch ganz gerne, nun weiß ich auch warum ich oft allein am See bin:m

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich würde hier am Anfang wenn man das Rollen neu entdeckt hat einen einfachen Forelli-Mix nehmen!


----------



## Jan77 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> *Achte auf gute Belüftung! Bei Monstercrap Boilies hört bei vielen Nichtanglern das Verständnis auf.* :m


 

Auch in unserer Küche hat der Flavour nichts zu suchen. 
Dat Zeug stinkt bestialisch. Also wenn ich den verwende, dann nur hinterher am Wasser als Zusatz. Geht gar nicht. 

Mach dir einfach einen Mix mit Fischmehl und schon brauchst Du Monstercrab sowieso nicht mehr. Rezepte dafür gibt es hier im Board mehr als genug.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

ahja wo denn zum beispiel????
bin noch nit so lange hier!!!


----------



## Jan77 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102166 
Viel Spass beim Lesen#6


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

danke


----------



## fkpfkp (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

Moin,

Eins versteh ich nicht.... du gibst in allen möglichen Beiträgen zu Boilies "Ratschläge" oder zumindest nen Kommentar ("der mix is supi ") und stellst dich hier jetzt hin und sagst, du hast noch nie selber gerollt...... 

WARUM antwortest Du dann in den anderen Beiträgen auf deine neunmalkluge Art??? WOHER hast du die Erfahrungen die Du zum Besten gibst??? WIESO kannst Du einschätzen, ob ein Mix gut ist oder nicht???

Junge Junge Junge..... keine Ahnung von nüscht, aber der Nachbar deines Freundes hat von der Schwester, der Mutter vom Pabst mal was von Robin Red gehört.... oder wars Robin Hood #d???

@monstercrab

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt..... ich liebe das Zeug. Verarbeitung in der Küche GEMEINSAM mit meiner Frau.... und am nächsten morgen hab ich ein S-Bahn "Abteil" für mich alleine :vik:


----------



## Luigi 01 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Eins versteh ich nicht.... du gibst in allen möglichen Beiträgen zu Boilies "Ratschläge" oder zumindest nen Kommentar ("der mix is supi ") und stellst dich hier jetzt hin und sagst, du hast noch nie selber gerollt......
> 
> ...


 

#g|good:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

|good:

eigl meinte ich damit selber alleine für mich rollen!
ich hab mal mit zwei kumpeln 5 kilo zs gerollt davon hab ich denn 1 kilo abgekriegt!
aber ich wollte im frühjahr mal richtig viel rollen!

so 20-30 kilo!


also wen ich mir jez ne mischung mit fischmehl mache, brauche ich da auch eier???
sind es immer 1kilo masse= 10eier???

die rezepte die bei boilie mischungen sind(der thread), ist der immer für ein kilogramm masse???
denn muss ich überall das zehn fache kaufen wenn ich 10 kilo rollen will???


----------



## bennie (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> danke



ich habe mir mal ein hübsches rezept mit frolic/knofi zusammengestellt. leider bisher keine zeit und andere boiliequellen ergeben.


----------



## punkarpfen (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

Uch bei Fischmehlboilies brauch man Eier. 10 Eier pro Kilo ist ein grober Richtwert. Bei 10 Kilo brauch man natürlich die zehnfache Menge. 
Bei 20-30 Kilo solltest du aber gutes Equipment haben.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

also nen rollen hab ich nen großen! (20mm)

ich nehme keinen konservierer!
wollte sie einfrieren...geht das ????

wo kriege ich 100eier her???
vlt direkt beim landhandel???


----------



## Jan77 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Bei 20-30 Kilo solltest du aber gutes Equipment haben.


 
Und einen Riesen-Tiefkühler!!!!

Werde demnächst mal wieder etwas selber rollen, aber für mehr als vier Kilo hab ich einfach keinen Lagerplatz sowie keine Zeit und Lust. 

Außerdem ist manchmal ja auch weniger füttern = mehr Fisch:m


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

wir haben eine im keller,da macht man den deckel so anch oben auf!
da hab ich genug platz!


----------



## punkarpfen (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

Eier gibt es bei Aldi. Die doofen Blicke der anderen Kunden gibt es gratis dazu. Der Roller ist auch nicht das Problem, sondern die Würste!


----------



## schorle (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Eier gibt es bei Aldi. Die doofen Blicke der anderen Kunden gibt es gratis dazu. Der Roller ist auch nicht das Problem, sondern die Würste!



Richtig die Eier gibts in jedem Supermarkt zu nem annehmbaren Preis. Die Blicke werden erst richtig doof wenn du ne ganze Palette Eier an der Kasse vorbei fährst. 10 Eier/Kg sind eine Faustregel, würde es wenn ich nicht sicher bin wieviele Eier nötig sind einfach so machen das ich 10 Eier in ne Schüssel gebe und dann soviel Mix dazu bis der Teig passt (mach ich Grundsätzlich so). 
@carpcatcher: Jetz werden mir so manche Antworten von dir in anderen Threads klar #d. Aber egal, ein für den Anfang einfaches, gut zu rollendes und günstiges Rezept wäre 60% Forellimehl + 40% Gries dies ist ein guter Grundmix an dem man mit der Zeit schön rumbasteln kann.
Bei der von dir genannten Menge kann ich den anderen nur Recht geben, solltest du diese "in einem Rutsch" machen wollen. Dies empfehle ich nur wenn eine Druckluftspritze oder ein elektrischer Fleischwolf zur Wurstproduktion verwendet wird, mit ner Handgun ist sowas ne Qual, auch den Platzbedarf um diese Menge vernünftig zu trocknen ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

zu den forellimehl und dem gries einfach ein bisschen monstercrap flavour und fertig???
und denn noch die 100eier für 10 kilo!

wie macht ihr den eure würstchen???
die würtchen müssen ja auch schon 20mm durchmesser hacben oder??


----------



## punkarpfen (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> wie macht ihr den eure würstchen???


Na da werde ich mal besser nicht ins Detail gehen.|supergri|supergri|supergri:v
Du kannst die mit einer Handgun, Druckluftgun, Fleischwolf oder auch anderen technischen Geräten machen. Bevor du aber große Boiliemengen herstellen möchtest, musst du erst dieses Problem lösen. 20 Kilo mit einer Handgun ist die Hölle!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

ich glaub ich mach besser erst mal ein kilo zum probieren!


----------



## 48pfünder (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

endlich mal was vernünftiges. Teste erst mal mit kleineren Mengen deinen Mix. Wie lässt er sich rollen, wie verhält er sich im Wasser usw. Dann kannst du mal daran denken 1-2kg zu rollen und am Wasser testen, wenn er dann gut ist kannst du mal anfangen mehr zu rollen. Aber ich würde dir davon abraten 20-30kg zu rollen. Da wirste blöd


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

ja bei 20 kilo brauch ich schon 200eier!
rolle höchtens 8-20 denk ich mal!
wenn er gut ist!
außerdem darf ich die küche nicht benutzen....muss also mit meinem gaskocher im garten kochen!


----------



## 48pfünder (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

entweder willst du uns verarschen oder du weißt nicht was du tust! Weißt du was 20kilo Boilies sind? Rolle mal 1kg und koch es mit dem Gaskocher, da biste schon 3std beschäftigt


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

will euch nicht verarschen!
hab mir einen ganzen tag dafür eingeplant!!vlt auch mehr!
eventuell hole ich mir noch nen zweiten!


----------



## Jan77 (29. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> rolle höchtens 8-20 denk ich mal! wenn er gut ist!
> außerdem darf ich die küche nicht benutzen....muss also mit meinem gaskocher im garten kochen!


 
Wie jetzt?? 20Kilo Boilies rollen und Kochen, und das ganze im Garten mit nem süßen Gaskocher?? ;+

Ich glaube Du machst erst einmal die Ehrfahrung des Rollens eines einzigen Kilo´s, danach kannst Du hier dann wieder "frei von der Leber weg" posten. 

Aber solange Du noch nie selber gemixt, geknetet, gekocht und getrocknet hast, solltest Du den Ball etwas flacher spielen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

Bei wirklich größeren Mengen Eiern kannst Du auch nen Geflügelhof suchen und mit denen wegen Knickeiern (Ausschussware) verhandeln - das ist dann i.d.R. noch günstiger als bei Aldi. Und ja, die Blicke sind saugeil, wenn man mit 400 Eiern ausm Aldi läuft...  :q

Zum Arbeitsaufwand
20kg Murmeln in der Boilie-Großküche = 4h Arbeit
40kg Murmeln = ganzer Tag (weil zwischendurch reinigen, etc).

Da brauchste dann aber auch Gerätschaften, die die üblichen Produktionsstätten eher nicht haben: Teigknetmaschine, Airgun, Mammutroller und am besten 3-4 Mann Personal (was kein Problem ist, wenn man für 4 Leute Murmeln macht) mit Durchhaltevermögen! 












Ich würd, wie oben empfohlen, erstmal an kleineren Mengen testen wie der Mix sich überhaupt verhält und der Boilie fängt. Dann kannste Dich auf Mengen von 3-5kg einstellen... selbst mit Airgun, Mammutroller und 2 Mann biste da sicherlich 2-3 Stunden im Akkord beschäftigt. |rolleyes 
Kochen und einfrieren ist sicherlich deutlich besser als Konservierer zu verwenden, ne Alternative ist die Mikrowellenmethode.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> rolle höchtens 8-20 denk ich mal!


 
ich wollte eig 8-10 schreiben!
also zum probieren mache ich mir erstmal ein kilo!
dann versuche ich mal mit einem kilo eine nacht zu fischen, um sie zu testen!
aber wird mit vorfüttern bisschen knapp!
sonst mache ich 2 kilo und füter 3 tage vor!

also ich such mir jez mal bei rezepte zum boilie selber machen thread eins aus und gebe dieses monstercrap flavour drüber!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

Oder Du verzichtest auf das Glycerin-basierte Flavour und nimmst einfach Sardinenmehl und -öl mit in Deinen Mix! :g


----------



## fkpfkp (29. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

Moin,

warum muss es unbedingt Monstercrab sein???

Den angegebenen Forelli-Mix kannst du komplett ohne Flavour fischen und fängst nicht schlechter.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. August 2007)

*AW: monstercrab boilie mischung???*

ich mag monstercrap sehr gerne!
wir haben am we zusammen 5 karpfen in 24 stunden!
alle auf monstercrap!

ich werde einfach den ganz normalen forelli mix machen und ein bisschen monstercrap flavour!


----------

